# Creativity = a paper dress?!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

_Yup_ :lol: a paper dress. NO pattern, NO planning, just free-styling and free-flowing to create this. If I had unlimited time I would've made an amazing wedding dress style. 

*I used:*
paper mache (glue, water, paper)
stiff pattern-making paper
tissue paper
packing tape
buttons
velcro
thread and needle
glue stick
pencil crayons
black pen
poems


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

CUTE!
Can you wear it?
lol XD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually...


Yes :3 it's velcro in the back, and the tissue paper is reinforced inside with packing tape. The top is mache, and tape, to ensure a firm hold that won't rip if you move :lol:
I had to make it wearable. :3


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

:-O
That is SO awesome!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks! I might make another one... I need to find a cheap mannequin (not homemade preferably) first


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, have you tried calling local stores? I know they usually toss theirs when they get to old


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I just might. My mom works in a clothing store :3 I might even ask my teacher from highschool if she has any collecting dust that she could spare. :lol: then I'd be making so many cool things I've been wanting to make..


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, nice, good luck with that... maybe you'll get really lucky and end up with a few extras


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

perhaps  then I'll have 14 bettas, 3 guineas and a room full of fashion


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is ADORABLE <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> perhaps  then I'll have 14 bettas, 3 guineas and a room full of fashion


 
LMAO... I see nothing wrong with that... but 14 seems like a kind of low number


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right? >.> wait 'til the store has female bettas. I'll hog them all because I know no one will want them anyways at their small sad state.

which btw... is about 10 females xD


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, Im the SAME way with the girls.... I try not to look at them because I know chances are they wont make it out... I really wish they would stop selling them 
:-(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know. or at least sold them as pretty females... By that I mean let them HAVE COLOR x.x not sell them as "blah bettas" because the females here are like that since they are irridescent more than anything.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My local females are all gorgeous... oranges, reds, cambodians, marbles, green... a wide range of colors... but they never get sold because all anyone ever wants its a big colorful guy to put in a little bowl :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lame. people there suck. really. :lol: here I understand....males are colorful females are not.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what people seem to think :-/ girls are so much more active though <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

agreed - they really are!! lol. Shiloh, Ghengis, El Dorado and Conan are my active boys lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you think 14 is low? I ONLY HAVE 5!!!! D: pretty dress BTW. i love girls and boys :3 because i am a breeder  so i need the boys there pretty but i only have one boy "Phantom" my black orchid boy" >->" i need more, he is really lazy

all the girls in my store are pretty but i have no money :-( it taunts me!! i haven't been to a pet store for a while too, so idk whats there, i really want a marble girl !!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Jekyll is white. and lazy too =D :lol: and thanks  And i know... I won't be getting fish for a little while. Guineas need more attention right now :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i only held a Guinea once 0-o


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well... One guinea is taking a but o' money out of my pocket because of a simple check up just to find out she might have kidney failure :-( I'll be keeping her as comfy as possible until euthanasia becomes a payable option, or she passes on her own.


----------

